# OT: George Bushes plans for battling the bird flu...



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

Bomb the Canary Islands.

(Sorry the :devil: made me do it)


----------



## eyecandy (Oct 2, 2005)

hehehehehe!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

That moron needs a plan for battling his bird _brain_.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

This just in: The President has warned senior citizens to stay away from restaurant "Early Bird Specials!" But let's not start getting _political_ here. . .


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

It's just another excuse for fearmongering. It's a hoax. If it were that dangerous, it would have spread like wildfire already. 

It's just as likely to mutate into a more dangerous/more easily transmissible flu as any other variety of flu and more likely to mutate into something less harmful.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.cfhf.net/lyrics/images/george.jpg[/IMG-LEFT] 
"Bird flu! Bird flu!"

"Yes, that's very good, George!
The bird flew!"

"No, Commissioner — bird FLU!!"


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Another news flash - this isn't a political discussion board, and such topics have NEVER gone well here.

Let's zip it.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I second that, John.
Bird flu, Bush and "modeling" don't quite connect to this hobby.


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

I wasn't being political I was being a smart aleck about something people are taking way too seriously...I was suggesting in an off handed way that we need to lighten up...and while I agree that POLITICAL threats might not belong here I did assume that it was a place to share IDEAS.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Be that as it may... there are those who WILL make it political and ruin everybody's fun.


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

Yes well there is no accounting for taste...but I'm just a notorious smart a$$, just ask my wife.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Staying strictly away from the politics, I look at the bird flu like hurricanes: I don't think the experts get everything right, but there's no harm in keeping a 6 week supply of food and water handy, just in case. The History Channel just ran a good special on some of historys worst flu epidemics recently, and historically it seems like when the bad ones happen, they spread worldwide _fast_, and that was with primitive transportation and without the concentration of folks like we have today.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Yes, dear Lord do not mention anything political, or sexual...umm or religious here, there are still a few diaper wearers who run crying to Hank like a 2nd grader to his mommy if you say anything that gets their panties in a bunch.
And panties isn't sexual, it is a clothing based statement.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Staying strictly away from the politics, I look at the bird flu like hurricanes: I don't think the experts get everything right, but there's no harm in keeping a 6 week supply of food and water handy, just in case. The History Channel just ran a good special on some of historys worst flu epidemics recently, and historically it seems like when the bad ones happen, they spread worldwide _fast_, and that was with primitive transportation and without the concentration of folks like we have today.


 And like any other disaster, no one thinks about it or takes it seriously until it's too late.

José


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

My paternal grandfather was at Camp Funston, KS during the entire 1918 flu pandemic - under quarentine. I'd rather we keep an eye on this "bird flu" in case it does decide to mutate and become easily transmissible among humans. I've heard too many stories of what a super-virulent flu can do to people.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

You know when nature decides to thin the herd...not much we can do about it.

BRIAN


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

Yeah its like waiting for nature to drop a rock on our head...Deep Impact anyone?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

All you can do is prepare yourself for ANY disaster with a few (some quite expensive) precautions or you take your chances. That is common sense. 

To needlessly worry folks over something that has a one in 100 million chance of being another Spanish flu is crass manipulation.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> To needlessly worry folks over something that has a one in 100 million chance of being another Spanish flu is crass manipulation.



But they do it so well.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

spe130 said:


> My paternal grandfather was at Camp Funston, KS during the entire 1918 flu pandemic - under quarentine.


My entire family alive then on my maternal grandmother's side was nearly wiped out. They all got sick but managed to live through it. 

That was a wierd flu since it attacked healthy people with great immune systems first and killed many millions of them.

A Spanish Flu equivalent today could wind up killing as many as a fifth of the world's population would be my guess. Still, it's one of those things that you really can't do a whole lot about except to stay in good shape, keep some food in the larder for a disaster and mentally rehearse whatever other steps will be necessary to protect you and yours. 

The governments won't be of much help since there'll be no way to concentrate aid in one devastated area seeing as how the entire world will be hit at once.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

dgtrekker said:


> I wasn't being political I was being a smart aleck about something people are taking way too seriously...I was suggesting in an off handed way that we need to lighten up...and while I agree that POLITICAL threats might not belong here I did assume that it was a place to share IDEAS.


 Actually, it wasn't you I was referring to. The Canary island joke was funny. Zombie's crack was just trying to start a fight.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

iamweasel said:


> Yes, dear Lord do not mention anything political, or sexual...umm or religious here, there are still a few diaper wearers who run crying to Hank like a 2nd grader to his mommy if you say anything that gets their panties in a bunch.
> And panties isn't sexual, it is a clothing based statement.


 Ya know, discussion is one thing, but we never "discuss" politics here, we just get a lot of posts of people hurling insults, first at the administration, then at each other.

How about we don't this time?


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

well..Lets face it..theres ALWAYS been a few canaries in the White house


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

And now they're like canaries in a coal mine.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i am no longer incapacitated with fear . back to model building ! 
hb


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm of the mind that it is more of the same, keep the population afraid. Bird flu my arse.


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

* Oh No! the birds will be here in Louisville in 16 days. What is the cure??????*


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

a shotgun !


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

beck said:


> a shotgun !



:lol:


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

John P said:


> Ya know, discussion is one thing, but we never "discuss" politics here, we just get a lot of posts of people hurling insults, first at the administration, then at each other.
> 
> How about we don't this time?



Actually a few people did turn it into a slugfest but hurling insults at an Administration has always been fine in this country until Mein Kampf became the defacto guiding principle of the US.
Besides unless one was doing an impression of Helen Keller we can't hurl praise at them.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

The only thing we have to fear is...*urk*... :drunk:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^lol


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Look on the bright side, at least the bird flu stories give us a break from the updates from Aruba and Duke University!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Look on the bright side, at least the bird flu stories give us a break from the updates from Aruba and *Duke University!*


I wonder if there will be another "War on Christmas" next year? Who won the last one?


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Zorro said:


> I wonder if there will be another "War on Christmas" next year? Who won the last one?


Bill O'Reilly and Faux news


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

iamweasel said:


> Bill O'Reilly and Faux news


Without saying a word about his politics, I loved the recent story where Big Bill was encouraging his viewers to make angry protest calls to a newspaper publisher about a anti-O'reilly piece that upset O'reilly, it turned out that particular publisher had been dead for over 2 years! Gotta love those O'really fact-checkers!

http://www.newshounds.us/2006/04/29/keith_olbermann_skewers_oreilly_for_telling_viewers_to_call_a_dead_man.php


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

iamweasel said:


> Actually a few people did turn it into a slugfest but hurling insults at an Administration has always been fine in this country until Mein Kampf became the defacto guiding principle of the US.
> Besides unless one was doing an impression of Helen Keller we can't hurl praise at them.


 I didn't say anything about "in this country," I said here, on this bboard - on this modeling bboard, p_rivately owned and operated by Hankster_, who *does* have the right to say what we can and cannot talk about on his _privately owned bboard_, who has continually said this is not the place for politics, and who has put the kibosh on almost every political discussion we've ever had because it ALWAYS gets nasty.

Mein Kampf! Jeeeeeesusss!  Internet bboard rule # 2 - no discussion of politics can go more than a couple of pages before somone invokes Hitler. Congratulations on being totally mundane.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

And congratz on the Helen Keller impression.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

John P said:


> I didn't say anything about "in this country," I said here, on this bboard - on this modeling bboard, p_rivately owned and operated by Hankster_, who *does* have the right to say what we can and cannot talk about on his _privately owned bboard_, who has continually said this is not the place for politics, and who has put the kibosh on almost every political discussion we've ever had because it ALWAYS gets nasty.
> 
> Mein Kampf! Jeeeeeesusss!  Internet bboard rule # 2 - no discussion of politics can go more than a couple of pages before somone invokes Hitler. Congratulations on being totally mundane.


Actually I agree with you, John, for the most part with one caveat, sometimes it seems like there's a bit of a double standard. It seems that some _celebrities that are political _ are fair game, we've all seen threads where the Jane-Fonda-Franken-Moores-Clooneys are merrily bashed with nobody getting upset about both what they do in their personal lives and in their work. I have no problem with that, in my opinion they are _celebrities_, they are _not politicians_ and commenting on them, and making fun of them is no skin off my nose.

However, when guys like Bill O'Reilly and Rush Limbaugh screw up, guys that _are celebrities_, guys that are _not politicians_, and they screw up in ways that aren't connected in any way,shape, or form _with politics_ (like insisting you are not guilty when you accept rehab, probation, and urine test, or rallying your viewers to call a long-dead guy), suddenly _these_ celebrities are off limits because we can't be "political" and upset their fans. Bottom line, that's really all they are, celebrities with fans. 

And I so agree we've had waaay to many Hitler references lately.

And just to show I'm fair, much as I like Al Franken, if it turns out he's been sending out his housekeeper to score oxycotin, or sexually harasses an employee by offering to rub a falafal over her body, I'll make fun of him too.

Or in other words, and a simple example, making fun of the Kennedy's politics oughta be wrong, but making fun of their driving record should be fair game


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

John P said:


> Actually, it wasn't you I was referring to. The Canary island joke was funny. Zombie's crack was just trying to start a fight.


Well I'm glad someone enjoyed the humor...I really wasn't trying to kick over the pot...stir the bucket, make the ________ hit the fan...ect...


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

Don't worry, the Bird Flu will hit exactly when it's supposed to.

T


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

God (or whoever) must be a punster: "Bird Flu"?

Sorry.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

As long as we can keep this on the "light hearted" side I have no problem with this thread. But I'll bet we don't get past message 100


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Did anybody actually watch the big Bird Flu movie the other night? I didn't, but assumed it must have been bad if the biggest name they could get was Stacey Keach.


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Did anybody actually watch the big Bird Flu movie the other night? I didn't, but assumed it must have been bad if the biggest name they could get was Stacey Keach.


I didn't watch it but boy did they rake it over the coals on the Glen Beck Show the next day...WOW...they were really UNKIND.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

iamweasel said:


> And congratz on the Helen Keller impression.


Wanna hear my Helen Keller impression?




Wanna hear it again?


SteveR said:


> God (or whoever) must be a punster: "Bird Flu"?
> 
> Sorry.


Didn't I cover that territory? (See post #6)


PhilipMarlowe said:


> Did anybody actually watch the big Bird Flu movie the other night? I didn't, but assumed it must have been bad if the biggest name they could get was Stacey Keach.


I didn't see it, but I heard that scientifically it was just about as preposterous as that California mega-earthquake TV-movie of a few months ago. You know, the one where the Space Needle topples over, the Golden Gate Bridge collapes (with the towers leaning the wrong way), and a 200-mile-wide fissure forms along the San Andreas fault line, turning everything west of it into an island!

Anyway, I figure there's no reason to worry about catching bird flu unless I start acting like a chicken. Which wouldn't really be a bad thing — I need the eggs.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, I've got a covered balcony/porch where some wild little 
birds are raising two little babies/chicks. If they get the flu, 
I'll just give them some chicken soup!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

iamweasel said:


> And congratz on the Helen Keller impression.


 Dude, come to a political discussion board and I'll duscuss politics. I come here to this *model kit builders board *to get AWAY from that stuff. I come here for nice freindly discussions about models. There are plenty of other places on the web to get nasty and controversial.

Try the Red Room here: www.wordforge.net - they even let you SWEAR at politicians!  We even have an Austrian member there, so you can hurl all the Hitler references you want and be _truely _hurtful (although she's the most rabid Bush hater I've ever met, so you'll probably get along fine).


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*Message 50 we are 1/2 way to 100 :thumbsup:*


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Apparently the bird flu isn't the only thing feeling inflammatory today. Looks like you were right on the money Hank  

I'd ask JohnP to recommend a good Hitler forum for the guys obsessed with discussing him, but I have no doubt JohnP has too much class to be familiar with them. Along with most of the rest of the board.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

dgtrekker said:


> I didn't watch it but boy did they rake it over the coals on the Glen Beck Show the next day...WOW...they were really UNKIND.


Have you caught Glenn's new TV show yet? He's still getting used to the camera, but he seems to be getting comfortable quickly enough. I love the duct tape in the "In Case of Emergency, Break Glass" box on the wall. On the other hand ... I hate to have to say it, but Stu definitely has a face for radio! 

ADDED: Wow! My 3500th post! Hey John P, how did it feel for you when you reached that number? I know it probably happened at the end of your _first week_, but still ... ;-)

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

sbaxter said:


> Have you caught Glenn's new TV show yet?


I was wondering if that were any good or not. He's entertaining on the radio for the most part. :thumbsup: He's sort of like the "Dr. Demento" of talk radio.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

scotpens said:


> Didn't I cover that territory? (See post #6)


Ah. Yes. That must be where I got the idea. Subliminal-like. 

Carry on ...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^ Great minds think alike! :thumbsup:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Say, did I ever tell you about my uncle Adolph with the Oliver Hardy mustache and this really funny walk?


#58 and counting... :wave:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

beeblebrox said:


> Say, did I ever tell you about my uncle Adolph with the Oliver Hardy mustache and this really funny walk?
> 
> 
> #58 and counting... :wave:


Are you sure that wasn't Charlie Chaplin?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

dgtrekker said:


> I wasn't being political I was being a smart aleck about something people are taking way too seriously...I was suggesting in an off handed way that we need to lighten up...and while I agree that POLITICAL threats might not belong here I did assume that it was a place to share IDEAS.





John P said:


> Actually, it wasn't you I was referring to. The Canary island joke was funny. Zombie's crack was just trying to start a fight.


Is that what I was doing? That's funny, I thought I was simply voicing my opinion about the fact that George W. Bush doesn't appear to be "the sharpest tool in the shed". It had nothing whatsoever to do with politics, nor was I trying to start a fight. In fact, if he were famous for something other than being President of the United States, I doubt you'd have left your above post.



John P said:


> Ya know, discussion is one thing, but we never "discuss" politics here, we just get a lot of posts of people hurling insults, first at the administration, then at each other.
> 
> How about we don't this time?


_This_ I agree with. It does appear that some people can't offer an opposing viewpoint without getting personal, no matter what the subject matter. I've never quite understood that myself. If you're sharing ideas, and someone has a different viewpoint, so be it. The second any discussion or debate degenerates into personal attacks, the discussion has been lost--how is insulting someone going to convince them that your point of view is more correct?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

People are pretty stressed out nowadays, and their "buffer zone" has been worn down until it's pretty thin. If all of us were happy and felt financially secure, we'd be more likely to have the energy and "buffer" to be able to discuss and appreciate differing points of view. People are a bit on edge nowadays.

Also, remember that nobody likes having something taken away. (Polar Lights, for example) If they feel that someone is taking away their livelihood, freedom, dignity, way of life or even favorite hobbies, they're more likely to get upset if they see someone else advancing a point of view that may encourage more of that loss. Imagine the polarizing issues on both sides, and you'll see that both sides fear losing what they have. Consider smoking, pollution, gun control, education, oil ... each side fears that the other is trying to take something away.

Hell, maybe it's always been like that. <sigh>

I'm just trying to explain why people take these things personally. Me, I generally try to keep my mouth shut. "Try", mind you.


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

* Hey were up 12 posts since my last post keep it up* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> It does appear that some people can't offer an opposing viewpoint without getting personal, no matter what the subject matter. I've never quite understood that myself. If you're sharing ideas, and someone has a different viewpoint, so be it.


That's what I don't get. Why do some folks have to get so thin-skinned and/or paranoid as to take any innocent quip and twist it around into a personal insult?

I've been around paranoid schizophrenics on a few occasions in the past and it's the same thing: it's like walking in a mine field whenever you say something because you never know what's going to set the paranoid schizophrenic off. 

I have no problem with disagreeing with someone and don't hold it against them--water off a duck's back, you know. But some will act as if you've insulted them just by stating a position. I think they may take their politics too personally.

I'm not saying that folks who act like that are frothing at the mouths lunatics :freak: or anything but they do seem rather intolerant.


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

The Fowl Flu is coming, just in time for your local CVS to have ALL you need but some(statistics needed) will not survive the controlled outbreak 

I'd worry more about MANBEARPIG!!!


Travis


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

The possibility of a Mansquito epidemic keeps me awake at night. Nice to know that the Feds have sufficient stockpiles of RAID.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

John P said:


> Dude, come to a political discussion board and I'll duscuss politics. I come here to this *model kit builders board *to get AWAY from that stuff. I come here for nice freindly discussions about models. There are plenty of other places on the web to get nasty and controversial.
> 
> Try the Red Room here: www.wordforge.net - they even let you SWEAR at politicians!  We even have an Austrian member there, so you can hurl all the Hitler references you want and be _truely _hurtful (although she's the most rabid Bush hater I've ever met, so you'll probably get along fine).


The Bajoran Fire Caves over at TrekWeb are always a good time... :tongue:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Zorro said:


> The possibility of a Mansquito epidemic keeps me awake at night. Nice to know that the Feds have sufficient stockpiles of RAID.


:lol:

YOU SAID *MANSQUITO*!!!

I hope you're aware of what you've done, now!


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Bill and Opus in 2008! The Meadow Party will prevail!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Zorro said:


> The possibility of a Mansquito epidemic keeps me awake at night.


Mansquito epidemic? What, are they gonna make sequels? :freak:



XactoHazzard said:


> The Fowl Flu is coming, just in time for your local CVS to have ALL you need but some(statistics needed) will not survive the controlled outbreak


CVS? Naw, all you need is your local hardware store so you can stock up on plastic film and duct tape to cover your windows, thereby protecting yourself from infection.

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm gonna go watch my "Duck and Cover" video so that I'll know how to protect myself in case of nuclear attack. :wave:


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

sbaxter said:


> Have you caught Glenn's new TV show yet? He's still getting used to the camera, but he seems to be getting comfortable quickly enough. I love the duct tape in the "In Case of Emergency, Break Glass" box on the wall. On the other hand ... I hate to have to say it, but Stu definitely has a face for radio!


I caught the show last night, didn't see Stu, but Glen doesn't look anything like I pictured...I think he needs to get a bit more comfortable in front of the camera but I have to say that many mornings don't pass without a little of the Glen Beck Show on the radio.



> Originally Posted by *Zombie_61*
> _Is that what I was doing? That's funny, I thought I was simply voicing my opinion about the fact that George W. Bush doesn't appear to be "the sharpest tool in the shed". It had nothing whatsoever to do with politics, nor was I trying to start a fight. In fact, if he were famous for something other than being President of the United States, I doubt you'd have left your above post._
> 
> 
> _This I agree with. It does appear that some people can't offer an opposing viewpoint without getting personal, no matter what the subject matter. I've never quite understood that myself. If you're sharing ideas, and someone has a different viewpoint, so be it. The second any discussion or debate degenerates into personal attacks, the discussion has been lost--how is insulting someone going to convince them that your point of view is more correct? _


 


Hey I'm all for posting an opinion and I think that sometimes we all (humans I mean) can be a little thin skinned and a little thicked headed...and no George is not the brightest crayon in the Crayola box.


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

*


XactoHazzard said:



The Fowl Flu is coming, just in time for your local CVS to have ALL you need but some(statistics needed) will not survive the controlled outbreak 

I'd worry more about MANBEARPIG!!!


Travis

Click to expand...

* 

Can't that be cured with Therafowlflu?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It seems that some just can not grasp the concept of NO political discussion and keeping things "fun". Because of this I am closing this thread and I will perm. ban anyone that continues such activity in the future.


----------

